# Priorities oh how they change.



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

When I moved from our last house to this rental, I knew there was no way I was going to have a layout outside, so I devised a plan to build a layout inside my garage. I started out planning two lift out bridges, a single main line, and 7 tightly fit side tracks, I built a 14 foot long (406 scale ft long) box girder beam bridge to span the garage door opening and a short 4 ft long bridge to span the opening in front of the door leading into the house. The tables were level and using mostly track clamps gave very little problems with the derailments. But, as it turns out I seldom ran trains. For about 2 weeks last winter, I made it a point to go out and run the trains every day. But I haven't run them since. Trying to run trains with a car in the garage, bicycles and a scooter just made it more pain then pleasure. And no, I wasn't about to leave my Corvette sitting out side. So, now that I'm acquiring another new toy to be stored in the garage, it's time to realize the idea of running trains in a cramped garage just wasn't my passion. So, even though I have just finished building my Piko Train shed, it will never see a train parked inside on this garage layout. It'll be nothing more than a display pc holding my two Moguls. I'll be packing up the trains, pulling up the track and cutting back the table to allow room for too cars. What I've really found out was that I had more fun searching for used trains at bargains then actually running trains. But like my 1/18th scale toy Corvette collection, I realized that there was no way to run a train with the 60 + coals cars I have, on my layout let alone all the other frt cars and locos I've amazed. So not only have I not run any trains in ages, I haven't even bought a single coal hopper since the convention in Tampa back in June or July. With that, the trains will become closet queens and for a while at least, I'll be enjoying my other passion in life. Cars. Ah, I'll still be lurking around and causing trouble in the chat room best I can, just won't have a running layout.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

That kinda sucks Randy but then I don't have the Vette as consolation prize.

I know the feeling though, I haven't even been able to reach my indoor layout lately due to all the junk in the way. I'm waiting for the weather to cool down so I can clear it all out.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

sounds like you dont have a running layout now..
Still want you in our group
Dennis


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for your candor Randy. I can relate, in a lot of ways. 

In addition to maintaining & maturing your various collections, is there any way to match your modeling passions with available space? As in "shelf" or "shoe box" railroads / vignettes, vs. full mainline circuits, at least in the present circumstances?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Randy, I thought you were moving out West? 

And I hear your frustration, but soldier on!

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I originally thought Trish could get on Medicare at 62 and retire. But no, she can't get on Medicare until 65 and that is as long as the age limit isn't raised. Trish just became a direct employee for the University of Central Florida. So Trish now has a more permanent job doing what she loves. Moving to Az, is now on hold until she is 65 unless her job is lost. While we would love to get into a house of our own, due to the foreclosure of the last house, our credit rating is in the toilet, so I'm not sure when we will qualify for a mortgage with a decent interest rate. As for doing something inside the house, I have three walls in the one bedroom covered with plexiglass display cases for my Hot Wheels Corvette collection. Another bedroom has the Engine shed sitting on the chest and toy cars and trucks covering the bed and a shelf unit. Oh, how I could use a basement. I may well be qualifird for a spot on the tv show about hoarders.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Not hoarders, just acquirers...I may know a few more of those....mirror mirror....

Jerry


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Randy can you put up one of those steel above the ground, they are definately not permanent and can do alot with them. take apart and move. 
Dennis


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish, no out buildings allowed per the Nazis at the HOA.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Planning ahead Randy....

Ya got years to refine your collection!!

Keep building....keep learning....never stop trying ...

Find more creative room indoors...to hoard...hoard on dude!

Keep your dreams alive...for tomorrow...Arizona will still be here!!

Dirk


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I hear your pain. After three years in grad school waiting for real job again, I had no layout. Now with my first teaching job, I have barely enough time to see my family and hang out. Trains are the last thing on the to do list...And, still no yard or room for a layout. I try to keep busy with small projects but sometimes that doesn't seem like much.


----------



## TippyRacer (Jan 17, 2014)

So I'm curious, is it "the idea of running trains in a cramped garage just wasn't my passion", or "I had more fun searching for used trains at bargains then actually running trains"?
Not that it is any of my business of course, just asking. Maybe it was the second happened because of the first?

Why not pack up your favorite engine or 2, and as many cars as you can handle, and go play on somebody else's outdoor layout for an afternoon? Kinda like having a friend with a boat  they deal with all the daily issues, you just get to show up and play!

Thomas


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not giving up, just changing my priorities. The trains are not being sold just put away for another day. As for the garage running and the buying, Even at my last house with the trains around the pool and later set up in the screened in Florida room, I still spent more time chasing that next coal hopper on ebay than I did running trains. What I have realized, is that although I had side tracks, they were designed more for storage than ease of operation. The layouts ended up being more for running circles than spotting frt car. As for the garage, I could pull the Corvette outside, install the bridges and run trains with ease. But then I had to remove the bridges, put the Corvette back in the garage for the night or try running trains with the Corvette inside. Doing this meant carefully walking along side and across the back of the Corvette to throw switches etc. As for running on someone else's layout, that would be a possibility, but while there is a club here in Florida that has events at different members houses, they seem to be more pot luck dinners and social events. The member putting on the event runs his trains and everyone watches. It's nothing like the past meetings Marty put on.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Well Randy one solution is to get one live steamer. I have found the "steam-ups" to be great times to run since that is what everyone is there to do. Sure socialization ocurrs but the prime reason is to boil water!

Jerry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Trish already asked what the next big purchase was on my mind. Not sure she would be enthused about buying a live steamer. Especially since the sparkies are being boxed up.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Tell..her some land in AZ!!

That'd be BIG...!!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

She'd have no problem with that.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, the long bridge was de-commissioned today, the rails were removed and moved to the side of the house. Hopefully it will get used someday on another layout.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

You are not alone. A lot of people I run into have layout and run them very little. Story's go form lost interest to no time to run. Typically they like having their layouts around and looking at them now and then, but don't use them.

I make it a point to run my layout minimum weekly. This is not a huge commitment as was installed this spring. 

My suggestion to you is everyone usually have 4 to 6' under the Christmas tree that is perfect for a temp train layout. Set one up yearly, enjoy for a few week, then put back in boxes/closet. You will feel like you are still using your trains and not a hoarder.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

People used to build switching layouts when space was limited. You could do the choke cable controlled switches and have the loco equiped with the remote uncoupler. I'm thinking over one end of the Vette, while standing to the side. 
Maybe you could use it to transfer new purchases from the in dock to it's place on the shelf on the other side...
Keep it small so you can't over stock the rails....
(To me)You're a collector that want's to run some...
Just some ideas to ponder...
John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

My dad used nylon thread and pulleys to operate switches from the power center on his HO layouts. Well, the 32 Ford is in the garage sitting next to the Corvette as of an hour ago. Sure looks purty sitting there. Now if only I had that big basement to hold all my toys.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sure Randy....
...then ya could put the '32 in the basement....

Dirk


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, a 36x70 basement would hold three cars, all my toys and a nice size layout. It's that or a large building behind the next house. Course the upper floor of a two story house would work so long as I have one of those stair lifts to save my knees.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Naw...ya just need a "service elevator", ....
..to move a car to the second floor...

For those fun auto restorations that last forever. .!!

..my knees are tard too!! Keep that in mind. Plus a few other things......parts!!


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

You could run a train under the ceiling.....


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I've thought about a ceiling mounted layout for years. Walt Disney World years ago had a toy store with a train running above everyone. It was clear plexiglass or lexan supported by gold chains and I loved the idea of the clear track bed and gold chains. But, the wife wasn't two crazy about my plan. I wanted to cut holes in the three bedroom walls to run the train through all three bedrooms, plus come out of the center bedroom, through the hall and then out into the family room. It would have been a cool layout, but the wife shot that idea down so I put the trains layout around the pool. But that was the old house and I now live in a house we rent, so putting up a ceiling supported or even wall supported layout is not feasible. So, I have so much work to do at this point, getting the Mini ready to sell, boxing up the trains, sorting through boxes in the garage and throwing stuff out, who knows. Maybe by the time I get all this done, if I'm not dead, maybe the itch to run trains will come back.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

How big a rump rump motor has the '32 got under the hood...
.....if it has a hood....


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah it has a hood. Small Block Chevy 350 bore and stoked to a 383 with a nice loppy cam.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Your wife wanted the little '32...Right!!

That's why it was so hard ..for YOU,..to give up trains!!
..and it was a big surprise..you got no notice ahead of time...
...it was sitting in the driveway!!

Did I tell ya I like RED!!
WE both like trains n cars. .. n red..!!

Awesome TOY Randy....

Better start shopping for land and a home in AZ...a shop....room outside to play trains
All the plans to be made in just 5 years....
Start now....have it done before ya get here!!

Dirk....


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL, no the wife doesn't like spending money and she doesn't like red. But yea, we really need to start looking for property in the Safford / Globe area of Az. I want a 28-36 x 70 basement with a 3 bedroom house on top. 2 stall garage on the same lever as the house and three stalls for cars in the basement. that would leave plenty of room for the toy cars and trains. Oh, and the basement would need 12 foot ceilings for the car lift. Humm, better go play Powerball.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Not flat land ..with all those different large door entrances..!! LOL!!

Well...better to find the land soon...then start digging a REALLY BIG hole...
Eventually..it will be high enough for the house to sit on....

You might even wind up in our neighborhood...in sunny s.e. AZ!!

See ya soon....wonder where ya could run a long train then!!??


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Morning R..

Based on your above dream....

Ive designed a feasible setting ...gome and basement arraingement... including early entry to your future G layout...

....running from the front yard thru the basement...to the main layout in the backyard!

'course...ya can take or leave as much as ya like of me plans....mate'..

D


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm, I was dreaming of an air conditioned indoor layout. I suppose I could make a loop outside just to say it was an outdoor layout.


----------

